
Morrisons signs deal to sell food to Amazon customers - yomly
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-35684829
======
yomly
An interesting move by Amazon, will be interesting to see how this pans out.

In the short term, the deal crucially allows Amazon to move into the fresh-
food market with a credible fresh food offer quickly, all the while avoiding
the potentially huge cost of building a fresh food supply chain platform.
While it will probably take some time to build, it will most likely be an
effective, credible and deep-pocketed additional market share thorn in the
side of the UK incumbents. Given the importance of drop densities, those with
greatest exposure to higher population density areas (i.e. Sainsbury, Tesco
and Waitrose) will have the most to lose.

I am curious how the demographics of Prime Now customers will mix with
Morrison's customers.

